# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  در رابطه با تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد

## melodii

سلام وقت بخیر 
اگر شخصی در تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام بکنه و نتایج قبولی اواسط اسفند بیاد و این شخص قبول بشه آیا میتونه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ تجربی هم شرکت بکنه ؟  آیا بعدا برای انتخاب رشته دچار مشکل می شه ؟ خواهش می‌کنم که توضیح بدید ممنون

----------


## Mina_medicine

اره میتونه شرکت کنه. شما میتونی ازاد انتخاب رشته کنی و قبول بشی ولی نری. مشکلی نداره

----------


## Mina_medicine

ینی محروم نمیشی از کنکور 1400

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> اگر شخصی در تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام بکنه و نتایج قبولی اواسط اسفند بیاد و این شخص قبول بشه آیا میتونه کنکور ۱۴۰۰ تجربی هم شرکت بکنه ؟  آیا بعدا برای انتخاب رشته دچار مشکل می شه ؟ خواهش می‌کنم که توضیح بدید ممنون


دانشگاه ازاد محدودیت نداره تو میتونی دانشجو دانشگاه ازاد باشی ولی کنکورم بدی آزاد آزاد

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

ناموسا. ای کسانی که تکمیل ظرفیت میزنید ولی نمیرید نکنین ناموسا شاید ینفر دیگه بخاد بره جاشو الکی  پر نکنین

----------


## .fafa.

میشع یکی از دانشگاه روزانه انصراف بدع و برع ازاد؟
دوستم پرستاری نیمسال دوم  ورودی ۹۹ الان میخواد پرستاری ازاد شهر خودشو بخونه

----------


## Mina_medicine

> میشع یکی از دانشگاه روزانه انصراف بدع و برع ازاد؟
> دوستم پرستاری نیمسال دوم  ورودی ۹۹ الان میخواد پرستاری ازاد شهر خودشو بخونه


اره میشه.
خیلیا روزانه قبول میشن ولی میرن ازاد
حالا به هر دلیل
فقط باید وضعیت مالی نسبتا خوب داشته باشن چون شهریه اش کمتر از ترمی 6 ملیون نیست پرستاری ازاد

----------


## .fafa.

ممنون بابت توضیحت
باید جریمه بدع؟

----------


## Nine

نتایجو زدن فقط میخواستن یه پولی از ملت بگیرن

----------


## Stvg

> نتایجو زدن فقط میخواستن یه پولی از ملت بگیرن


چیشد ؟؟ من دوستم با ۲۲ هزار منطقه ۱ هیچی نیاورد خیلی خورد تو حالش بنده خدا

----------

